# Dogbone Connections



## McEngr (Mar 7, 2007)

Anyone designed a special moment frame connection spreadsheet? I'm considering doing it with the dogbone dimensions and everything. Since I've not designed one yet, I'm wondering if under the guidelines, does one design the connection after the reduced section has changed the moment magnitudes or do you do it as just an applied rule in the code? Has anyone done this? I'd appreciate the help.

Sincerely,

Ryan

~ps~ The best way for me to study a subject in the real world is to just design a spreadsheet. For me at least, it's a good way to consider many scenarios and be comfortable with it in general practice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

McEngr said:


> ~ps~ The best way for me to study a subject in the real world is to just design a spreadsheet. For me at least, it's a good way to consider many scenarios and be comfortable with it in general practice.


I can't speak to the connections because I don't do structural-type work, but I can agree with your approach to understanding real world problems. Most of the work I review doesn't have hard-n-fast answers - you basically have windows or thresholds that you work within. I generally setup spreadsheets in order to understand the underlying principles and contributions for parameters and variables. I can then take those design/parameter sensitivities and evaluate designs/specifications based on the provided criteria and predicted sensitivity to each factor.

The other thought is that a picture is worth a thousand words arty-smiley-048:

JR


----------



## Desert Engineer (Mar 8, 2007)

Check out this website, they might have already done it...

http://www.engineering-international.com/


----------



## McEngr (Mar 8, 2007)

Desert Water said:


> Check out this website, they might have already done it... http://www.engineering-international.com/


Desert Water, I'm aware of this website. For me, I don't want to pay that kind of money - since it would be out-of-pocket. However, I am still looking for the answer to my question: Is the proper procedure to a)do a preliminary design to get a connection design started, thus redesigning with the reduced section b)design and apply the reduced section later.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## McEngr (Mar 12, 2007)

Desert Water said:


> Check out this website, they might have already done it... http://www.engineering-international.com/


gcracker, kevo, rdbse, scottiesei...

Do any of you have the know-how to answer this one for me? I'm sure some of you have to deal with multi-story steel structures in seismic regions at some point. My boss couldn't/wouldn't answer it for me if he tried.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## scottiesei (Mar 14, 2007)

I have done multi-story light gauge in seismic, but never have used SMFs. Sorry!


----------



## 3gorgesdam (May 14, 2007)

Is this what you are talking about? I haven't never done that but sounds interesting.


----------



## McEngr (May 15, 2007)

3gorgesdam said:


> Is this what you are talking about? I haven't never done that but sounds interesting.


YES. There are prescribed FEMA reports that go into the reduced section design. However, I'm wondering if there is a better full-blown example of how to design these from start to finish. I want to assume a plastic analysis and force the plastic hinge to be at the center of the reduced section, but I'm not sure if that's the correct way to go.

Thanks.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 16, 2007)

McEngr,

I believe that you already own "Seismic and Wind Forces 2nd edition" by Alan Williams.

This topic is covered in it's entirety on pages 234-255.

But.... if you would like more info you're going to have to buy the new AISC seismic design manual: http://www.aisc.org/Template.cfm?Section=B...;Productid=2284

I plan on buying the 13th edition and seismic design manual bundle whenever my wife lets me.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> I plan on buying the 13th edition and seismic design manual bundle whenever my wife lets me.


So I am not the only one with a spending limit on techie books, programs, etc. eh ??






JR


----------



## kevo_55 (May 16, 2007)

jregieng said:


> So I am not the only one with a spending limit on techie books, programs, etc. eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! I guess I'm not alone. :Locolaugh:


----------



## petermcc (May 17, 2007)

:laugh:

I want more book 'units'.....


----------

